

Imagine NoSQL – how John Lennon might have said it. - atiffany
https://medium.com/p/94a9f5e231b2

======
atiffany
TLDR:

Imagine there’s NoSQL, It’s easy when you see. No ORM below us, Only MongoDB.
Imagine all the people, Coding for results…

